# Linking 2 Radial Filters



## SteelHeel (Jun 23, 2014)

Is there a way in LR to create two radial filters in an image and select both of them at the same time?  I want to select two areas of the photo and then make adjustments outside of those two areas.  I can do it with an adjustment brush but the radial filter would be much quicker.  Thanks!


----------



## clee01l (Jun 23, 2014)

Not anyway that I can think of.  Radial adjustments are applied either inside the defined ellipse or outside the ellipse.  If defined to affect everything outside the ellipse, then the adjustment outside of one ellipse affects everything inside the other ellipse and visa versa. 
Multiple selection areas in an external editor like PS would get you what you want. 
I can think of any method inside of LR except for the adjustment brush.  With the adjustment brush, you could apply your adjustment to the whole image (e.g. Exposure -1.0) and then paint the canceling adjustment (e.g. Exposure +1.0) using the adjustment brush.


----------

